# Norwegian invasion



## dschneid (Sep 20, 2004)

Since there's a Swedish invasion I have to start a Norwegian,
So watch out for the Scandinavian vikings 
Here we come.


----------



## dschneid (Sep 20, 2004)

Here's an old picture of me.


----------



## dschneid (Sep 20, 2004)

Not too big but I'm Working with it 
(No steroids)


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 20, 2004)

Welcome to IM ! 

Where's the new pic ?


----------



## Vieope (Sep 20, 2004)

_How did you find out about IM? Search engine?_


----------



## dschneid (Sep 20, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Welcome to IM !
> 
> Where's the new pic ?


Thank you  I don't have any new pictures yet 
But I will publish some as soon as I have.


----------



## dschneid (Sep 20, 2004)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _How did you find out about IM? Search engine?_


Google


----------



## dschneid (Sep 20, 2004)

This looks like a great forum


----------



## Vieope (Sep 20, 2004)

dschneid said:
			
		

> This looks like a great forum


_It has me in it. How can it go wrong?
Welcome to IM, you gonna like it. _


----------



## dschneid (Sep 20, 2004)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _It has me in it. How can it go wrong?_
> _Welcome to IM, you gonna like it. _


hehe I'm sure I will


----------



## Vieope (Sep 20, 2004)

_Btw you look better in your avatar. j/k  _


----------



## dschneid (Sep 20, 2004)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _Btw you look better in your avatar. j/k  _


hehe


----------



## dschneid (Sep 21, 2004)

Just started my training again after a looong break and I was thinking I could write 
my results on some of the basic exercices here.
Did chest and biceps yesterday, starting out with bench press
only managing to do two reps on 220 
(I will only write down my best lifts on a few exercices here)


----------



## Jenny (Sep 21, 2004)

Copy cat


----------



## Jenny (Sep 21, 2004)

Just kidding, good to have some more scandinavians here 

I like your website. My ex boyfriend is pretty big in the world of Athletic Fitness there, you could interview him and put up there too. Here's his website: www.ottocan.tk  Really nice guy  He was just featured in the B&K magazine.


----------



## dschneid (Sep 21, 2004)

hehe


----------



## dschneid (Sep 21, 2004)

Jenny said:
			
		

> Just kidding, good to have some more scandinavians here
> 
> I like your website. My ex boyfriend is pretty big in the world of Athletic Fitness there, you could interview him and put up there too. Here's his website: www.ottocan.tk Really nice guy  He was just featured in the B&K magazine.


Yeah sounds great, I would like to do that


----------



## dschneid (Sep 21, 2004)

Jenny said:
			
		

> Just kidding, good to have some more scandinavians here
> 
> I like your website. My ex boyfriend is pretty big in the world of Athletic Fitness there, you could interview him and put up there too. Here's his website: www.ottocan.tk Really nice guy  He was just featured in the B&K magazine.


I just sent him an e-mail 

Forresten, har du registrert deg paa forumet mitt? 
trenger medlemmer.


----------



## Jenny (Sep 21, 2004)

I don't see any diet or workout logs yet


----------



## dschneid (Sep 22, 2004)

Jenny said:
			
		

> I don't see any diet or workout logs yet


Maybe if you read the thread a little better


----------



## Jenny (Sep 22, 2004)

dschneid said:
			
		

> Maybe if you read the thread a little better


 Well I don't see any diet logs


----------



## dschneid (Sep 22, 2004)

Jenny said:
			
		

> Well I don't see any diet logs


well...... my diet is not even worth to mention *lol*
You know It's starting to get cold here in Norway now so I have to build up some bodyfat for the winter hehe. 
By the way, is it true that many americans belive they can see polar bears 
in the streets of Oslo? 

Today I had a light triceps workout.


----------



## Jenny (Sep 22, 2004)

Oh trust me, I've heard all kinds of things  Like "do you have pizza in Sweden?", "Do you have snow all year round".. Things like that  And people mix Sweden and Switzerland up ALL the time!!


----------



## dschneid (Sep 22, 2004)

Jenny said:
			
		

> Oh trust me, I've heard all kinds of things  Like "do you have pizza in Sweden?", "Do you have snow all year round".. Things like that  And people mix Sweden and Switzerland up ALL the time!!


----------

